# Tranquility Wildlife Area Parking and Access



## Zachthebear (Feb 5, 2013)

Anyone know what the parking and access situation is at the Tranquility Wildlife Area? I downloaded a map that marks designated parking areas and it also shows the park boundaries. When I look at the area in Google Maps though, It looks like there are houses and farm fields nearby. Never been there and I just don't want to get in trouble. Would call Division of Wildlife, but thanks to the Gov't shutdown I can't get in touch with anybody. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

The private property around most of the area is ''fairly '' well marked. One thing you could do until you get a better feel for the Area is to try starting out in the center of the the property. The area near the rifle range is a huge tract of public land and might be a good starting point. Drive around the area once or twice and I'm sure you'll get a good feel for the boundary's. Excellent deer, turkey, and squirrel hunting. Good Luck


----------



## Zachthebear (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks, I planned on driving around there sometime soon. Would like to sneak in by the end of the month to do some bow hunting. I've heard some good things about it.


----------

